# SF Avaitor release date



## Hank Zudd (Jul 15, 2002)

when's the avaitor going to be out? is it all the catalog has it to be? whats a good price & where? thanks


----------



## Brock (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't think a date is set for release, but I had heard rumor sometime this fall, I AM holding my breath. I haven't heard about its output, but I know for sure that I want one. I hope it's under $100, but I am NOT holding my breath on that one.


----------



## jtivat (Jul 16, 2002)

$160 (Just a guess)


----------



## Darell (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm going to guess $34. I figure if I put my real guess, SF might think I'm willing to pay it.


----------



## Saaby (Jul 16, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*I'm going to guess $34. I figure if I put my real guess, SF might think I'm willing to pay it.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yeah, $34 that sounds about right.

DOES THAT SOUND ABOUT RIGHT TO ANYBODY ELSE?? (Wink wink, nudge nudge)


----------



## jtivat (Jul 16, 2002)

Sounds Great to me sign me up for ten or so!


----------



## Chris M. (Jul 16, 2002)

Put me down for at least four at that price.









I have a nasty feeling though, we will only be able to buy one for that amount. But at least it`s two lights in one (with four light sources in total) so not so bad when all is considered.


----------



## Darell (Jul 16, 2002)

OK, I guess we have the price nailed down. We just need that release date now.

Who wants to contact SF about our pricing decision?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2002)




----------



## Sean (Jul 20, 2002)

PK said it will/may be out by Oct/Nov timeframe. I would guess it to be about the price of the M2, ~$125



I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Saaby (Jul 20, 2002)

Didn't you mean ~$34??


----------



## bigcozy (Jul 22, 2002)

I hate to admit it, but I will probably pay whatever they ask, even the gouging when it first comes out. I buy everything and then decide if I like it, if I don't I swap it off. I am really fired up about this light, hope it lives up to it.


----------

